# McKinney, Allen, Frisco, Plano?



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Can anyone recommend a doctor in the McKinney, Allen, Frisco, Plano area of Texas? I will be recolating there next month, February 2003, and, of course, my biggest fear is not having a doctor available that is sympathatic to IBS-D. Currently, I take Lomotil. Previously I took Lotronex but still have not been able to get my hands on it here. Am hoping to have better luck in Texas. Anybody out there?


----------

